# Looking for a good and cheap lawyer in Cyprus



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

I know I can use Google but am hoping to get a few recommendations here.

Cheers


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

"Good" and "cheap" are words that don't sit comfortably with the word "lawyer" without the use of the word "not".

Pete


----------



## jeremybear (Sep 22, 2013)

HI, i can highly recommend Penelope Athinodorou @ Manthis & Athinodorou - Tel; 26 934277
She sorted out my change of Title etc very professionally and not too expensive!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

For a Lawyer who really cares about their cleints I can very highly recommend Kalogirou Law. Haris and his wife Sophia are genuinely lovely people and extremely efficient. 
We have had dealings with very many Paphos lawyers in our business(and some in Limassol) and I can honestly say that Haris comes above them all for doling a good job without ripping people off like so many of the others.

Office No. 402
4th Floor Afentico Anna
Corner of Tepeleniou & Korytsas Street
Paphos, Cyprus
Telephone No: 00357-26-220808
Fax No: 00357-26-220545
email: [email protected]


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Veronica said:


> For a Lawyer who really cares about their cleints I can very highly recommend Kalogirou Law. Haris and his wife Sophia are genuinely lovely people and extremely efficient.
> We have had dealings with very many Paphos lawyers in our business(and some in Limassol) and I can honestly say that Haris comes above them all for doling a good job without ripping people off like so many of the others.
> 
> Office No. 402
> ...


Great, I will approach them.

I am trying to understand how expensive would be for me to create a CIF and was emailing a lawyer in Nicosia but the Cyprus Securities and Exchange Commission just told me the following:



> Of course *only lawyers from the South can help you* but code of ethics do not permit me to suggest any names. That would be very inappropriate from my part


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

In wondering what a CIF is, I Googled it and found:

Construction Industry Federation
Comment is Free Belief
Crystallographic Information Framework
Climate Investment Funds
Cloud Industry Forum
California Interscholastic Federation
Canada India Foundation
China International Fund
Common Intermediate Format
Cumulative incidence function
amongst others and, of course not forgetting Cif Cleaning Fluid

and yours is?



Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Well that saves me having to google to find out what a CIF is


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> In wondering what a CIF is, I Googled it and found:
> 
> Construction Industry Federation
> Comment is Free Belief
> ...


None of those.

Cyprus Investment Firm

http://www.cysec.gov.cy/Downloads/LicenceMembers/Various/Guide to obtain a CIF authorisation.pdf


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Don't forget "Cost, Insurance, and Freight" (when shipping stuff)


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> For a Lawyer who really cares about their cleints I can very highly recommend Kalogirou Law. Haris and his wife Sophia are genuinely lovely people and extremely efficient.
> We have had dealings with very many Paphos lawyers in our business(and some in Limassol) and I can honestly say that Haris comes above them all for doling a good job without ripping people off like so many of the others.
> 
> Office No. 402
> ...


I also use Haris at Kalogirou, one of his staff Nichole, is very efficient too. Dealing with my property was a complex affair with 4 lawyers dealing at the same time, 2 of them in the UK,.
Anyone less proficient and it would have been a disaster.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for the information about a CIF, i like to try and find out something new every day and this is it for today!

As far as lawyers are concerned, I was introduced to Michael Mantis of Mantis & Athinodorou. I found him very helpful, friendly and (importantly) reasonably priced in matters dealing with my property purchase.

I should say he also prepared my will. Now I know you might say 'be careful as Cypriot lawyers charge extortionate fees and can take big chunks from the estate, especially if they are named executors'. When I mentioned this potential issue to Michaels he confessed that it was a problem amongst some more disreputable lawyers but none the less it is a legal position. He explained that he would never do this and proceeded to give me a letter confirming he would not make a charge against the estate and would only submit reasonable fees for undertaking the necessary legal and administrative work involved post my demise. 
This I found refreshing and is another reason I would recommend his practice. 

He also actually replies to emails!


----------

